# How often do you rewick?



## Chickenstrip (24/3/21)

For me it can be anywhere between 3 days and 2 weeks. For some reason my wicking is inconsistent. I only rewick when I get a burnt taste or when I feel it's been too long on the same wick.

What about you?

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (24/3/21)

I am with you, pretty much the same. If I feel a tank or RDA needs a pitstop I will do it then too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/3/21)

With a bunch of tanks on the desk it's a matter of if the one tastes off, I grab the next one, until I have 1 or 2 tanks left to use and then the rest gets cleaned. Usually twice a month. In the past I made it an every Friday thing, if it needs new cotton or not, Fridays everything used got cleaned and wicked. Need to get a routine going again, nothing as horrible as realizing there is nothing left to vape on that will taste good...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stranger (24/3/21)

The great thing about having a dripper or two that does not get used often is that you can just grab one and go. My lunch hour where I don't eat lunch is my go to time for pitstops and rewick.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (24/3/21)

fruits and the like, once a week, tobaccos every 3 days

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/21)

Dvarw with Red Pill every day a fresh wick. But with Blimey in the ether bridge in the Abyss and Waves in the Monarchy RTA it's 3-4 days.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (24/3/21)

A quick Q if I may @Rob Fisher 

You have many Dvarw's. I don't know how many versions but the Q is, do you get the same flavour from all the different versions. For example V 2 versus the DL face lift. The steel chimney versus the peek one ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (24/3/21)

Generally two-to-three weeks. 

Most of the juice I use are local desserts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/21)

Stranger said:


> A quick Q if I may @Rob Fisher
> 
> You have many Dvarw's. I don't know how many versions but the Q is, do you get the same flavour from all the different versions. For example V 2 versus the DL face lift. The steel chimney versus the peek one ?



@Stranger most of my Dvarw's are the Original DL version. I far prefer the old one to the new FL or any of the other iterations. Probably the best one is the gold plated one and I'm not sure if it's in mind but I think gold beats stainless steel by a small margin. I also prefer the stainless steel to the peek chimney!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (24/3/21)

Thanks Rob for your comments.

My wife also thinks Gold is better than stainless steel, and she has good taste. I have yet to buy her a stainless steel necklace.

Being honest, I have clones and the two V 2's that I have definitely have the edge over the FL for flavour. I found it interesting that you wick every day. I find that I get better flavour as the wick gets a little older. After trying a number of different wires I have also found that plain straight wire coils (Coil master comp wire 22 awg) stays clean for around a week before showing any signs of residue on them. They also clean up very well.

regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/21)

Stranger said:


> Thanks Rob for your comments.
> 
> My wife also thinks Gold is better than stainless steel, and she has good taste. I have yet to buy her a stainless steel necklace.
> 
> ...



My go-to coil is the Coil Company Fisher Alien and I have tested a bazillion coils... with Blimey the flavour does indeed improve with wick age... with Red Pill it's the opposite. This is completely opposite to what you would think because Blimey is a coil and wick killer and Red Pill wicks are still white when changing them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (24/3/21)

I change atomizers every two days for single coil, but on dual I can probably stretch to 3 days. 

Once a week I rewick all of the atty's needing a pitstop. This ranges from 3 to 6 depending on how many I've used or didn't rewick with the last pitstop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

